
Xkcd: Collector's Edition - tambourine_man
https://xkcd.com/2288/#-2021,2265
======
qubex
I know and appreciate XKCD but I’m in no way an adept. What exactly a, I
looking at?

Warning; on Mobile Safari I succeeded in zooming in by enlarging part of the
surrounding page and recentering, but then I couldn’t zoom out.

